# Impossible d'aller sur le site google !!!



## groslard77 (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous,

Voila depuis hier il m'est impossible d'aller sur le site google, pourtant le net fonctionne tres bien sur d'autres sites mais impossible d'afficher google, j'ai d'abord penser a un crash des serveur google, mais ayant essayer de visiter le site sur un PC je me suis rendu compte que le site fonctionner tres bien ...

Je vois pas de quoi cela peux venir !
Pour info je suis sous mac osx 10.6.3 macbook 13" et firefox comme navigateur.

PS: j'ai tenter daller sur google avec safari, mais rien n'y fait !


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mai 2010)

groslard77 a dit:


> Bonjour a toutes et a tous,
> 
> Voila depuis hier il m'est impossible d'aller sur le site google, pourtant le net fonctionne tres bien sur d'autres sites mais impossible d'afficher google, j'ai d'abord penser a un crash des serveur google, mais ayant essayer de visiter le site sur un PC je me suis rendu compte que le site fonctionner tres bien ...
> 
> ...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

Contrairement aux apparences, il n'y a pas qu'un seul serveur Google. Par ailleurs, si le Mac et le PC n'utilisent pas le même DNS, il est possible d'une mauvaise mise à jour interdise à l'un d'atteindre un serveur et pas à l'autre.

Tu pourrais tenter de joindre Google.fr depuis l'une de ses adresses IP actuelles :
- 209.85.229.147
- 209.85.229.104
- 209.85.229.99


----------



## groslard77 (2 Mai 2010)

Merci a vous !
Je ne vois pas ton image pepeye sinon j'ai tester les autres adresse ip de google, et sa a l'air de fonctionner.

Merci a vous c'est sympa


----------



## groslard77 (2 Mai 2010)

Petit UP car malheuresement, le probleme persiste ...

Je ne c'est plus quoi faire ...

Pour regler ce probleme je suis obliger de redemarrer mon mac.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2010)

groslard77 a dit:


> Merci a vous !
> Je ne vois pas ton image pepeye sinon j'ai tester les autres adresse ip de google, et sa a l'air de fonctionner.
> 
> Merci a vous c'est sympa



Si tu veux voir l'image...Il faut cliquer dessus !


----------



## groslard77 (3 Mai 2010)

lol, j'avais bien vu mais le lien ne fonctionner pas.
J'ai effectuer ta manip mais c'est toujours pareil parfois sa marche puis apres plus rien ...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2010)

groslard77 a dit:


> lol, j'avais bien vu mais le lien ne fonctionner pas.
> J'ai effectuer ta manip mais c'est toujours pareil parfois sa marche puis apres plus rien ...



Ce n'est pas normal que le lien ne fonctionne pas car je viens encore de le tester et il est actif... Je ne pense pas que ton problème ne soit qu'avec Google !
J'espère que d'autres "Forumeurs" plus au fait pourront t'aider.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mai 2010)

groslard77 a dit:


> j'ai tester les autres adresse ip de google, et sa a l'air de fonctionner.


Si Google est accessible avec l'adresse IP mais pas avec le nom de domaine, alors il doit s'agir d'un problème de DNS. Le serveur DNS utilisé par le Mac a peut-être des problèmes, ou est difficile à joindre.

Tu pourrais tenter de le modifier, dans le paramétrage avancé de l'adaptateur réseau que tu utilises pour accéder à Internet, sous Préférences Système > Réseau.

Tu pourrais par exemple spécifier comme adresse de serveur DNS l'une issue de cette liste.

En cas de problème d'accès, je recopie la liste ci-après (mise-à-jour le 10 février 2010):





> 9 Telecom / 9Online
> > DNS primaire : 80.118.192.100
> > DNS secondaire : 80.118.196.36
> 
> ...


----------



## groslard77 (3 Mai 2010)

Non j'ai bien reussi a voir ton image pas de probleme de ce coté !
Pour les adresse ip elle fonctionner au debut mais plus maintenan, en fouillant un peu sur le net, le probleme viendrais apparement d'un conflit ip v6 a passer en v4. 

Je test sa est je vous tien informer, autrement je vais tester de changer le serveur DNS.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mai 2010)

Si l'accès par adresse IP pose aussi problème, alors le DNS n'a rien à voir.


----------

